# Double Concerto in A Minor. Opus 102 Brahms



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

My favourite work composed by Brahms. Love the whole concerto and the story behind it.

Sadly, it was his final work for the orchestra. Was composed in the summer of 1884 and first performed in Cologne on the following 18th October that year.

Although it was written for Robert Hausman who was a chamber musician of the time, it was also for his friend Joseph Joachim as a “piece offering” to him after a “falling out” due to the latter divorcing his wife and Brahms supported her instead of him.
This concerto consists of three movements:-
I.	Allegro
II.	Andante
III.	Vivace non troppo

This concerto is my favourite work by Brahms and although I love all of it, the finale is my favourite movement as it has a beautiful melody to finish!


----------

